# Blade blocking aie flow to radiator



## unior (Oct 11, 2015)

Has anyone ever had this problem? My truck was OK plowing yesterday but consistently overheating driving down the road. All hoses and rad get hot so it shouldn't be a thermostat or clogged rad. Thinking about putting an auxiliary electric fan on it this morning.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Chevy truck?

Gas diesl?

Details....

Search overheat


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

You're most likely blocking air flow to the radiator. Try driving with the blade down low and angled all the way. Else you can install a deflector to director air flow to the grill.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

1olddogtwo;2102024 said:


> Chevy truck?
> 
> Gas diesl?
> 
> ...


You really think all these details matter?


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

dieselss;2102045 said:


> You really think all these details matter?


Good one dieselss. :waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieselss;2102045 said:


> You really think all these details matter?


At the end of the day, No.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You expect to much from people.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Randall Ave;2102064 said:


> You expect to much from people.


Silly me. I should stop that.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

If its a GMC/ Chevy 6.0 gas it will probably be the fan clutch, very common problem for it. Fairly easy to replace if your a decent mechanic and not too costly if you take to someone. A couple of ours had that problem would only over heat going down the road.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

johnhenry1933;2102044 said:


> You're most likely blocking air flow to the radiator. Try driving with the blade down low and angled all the way. Else you can install a deflector to director air flow to the grill.


 this



LapeerLandscape;2102069 said:


> If its a GMC/ Chevy 6.0 gas it will probably be the fan clutch, very common problem for it. Fairly easy to replace


and this


----------



## finh2o (Nov 18, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;2102069 said:


> If its a GMC/ Chevy 6.0 gas it will probably be the fan clutch, very common problem for it. Fairly easy to replace if your a decent mechanic and not too costly if you take to someone. A couple of ours had that problem would only over heat going down the road.


I have the same truck. I have the snow deflector on it. I feel thats the reason why I over heat. I just put some bungees on it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pretty sure you're the first.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

As some as you said overheating with plow ,Chevy.


----------



## unior (Oct 11, 2015)

It's an 84 K20 350 gas. I realized the truck is missing a fan shroud...couldn't find a shroud anywhere except for mail order so I rigged an eagle talon electric rad fan up to teh battery to get me through this storm. Now this morning I broke a damn front axle grrr.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

No fan shroud would do it. Beside it being 32 years old and should be in a parade and probably not plowing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

LapeerLandscape;2104883 said:


> No fan shroud would do it. Beside it being 32 years old and should be in a parade and probably not plowing.


Whoa...... LoL


----------



## unior (Oct 11, 2015)

LapeerLandscape;2104883 said:


> No fan shroud would do it. Beside it being 32 years old and should be in a parade and probably not plowing.


It's my work truck for pulling mowing trailer and pushing snow. It's not parade material. You can buy me a nice new chebby and have mine for parades :laughing:


----------



## unior (Oct 11, 2015)

I wonder what ya'll would say if I told you I welded the mount to the frame :bluebounc


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

unior;2104898 said:


> It's my work truck for pulling mowing trailer and pushing snow. It's not parade material. You can buy me a nice new chebby and have mine for parades :laughing:


I had an 84 K10 with a 6.2 deisel in it. Had almost 280,000 on it when I got rid of it and the guy that got put almost another 100,000 on it before I lost track of it.


----------



## unior (Oct 11, 2015)

LapeerLandscape;2104906 said:


> I had an 84 K10 with a 6.2 deisel in it. Had almost 280,000 on it when I got rid of it and the guy that got put almost another 100,000 on it before I lost track of it.


Thats cool. I just started out last May without much capital. I had this truck sitting in the backyard and decided to put it to work. Most parts are dirt cheap for it. Not much power though. This last snow storm I made enough money to pay off my plow. Hopefully next year I can make enough to upgrade to a newer truck.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

unior;2104904 said:


> I wonder what ya'll would say if I told you I welded the mount to the frame :bluebounc


That dont bother me any, others would say its a no no. I dont think I would do it to a newer truck though.


----------



## NEhomer (Dec 3, 2016)

Got my new Boss XT yesterday. It's mounted on my '05 GMC Sierra 3500 and on the ride home (20 Mi) yesterday, I had some pretty bad overheating issues with the engine. I had to turn on my heating blower fan and then the gauges went down sufficiently. 

I was running the blade all the way up so after reading through this thread I'll lower it today but I'll also look into a new fan clutch.

....hoping that will do the trick.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Did the fan clutch engage? How fast wS ya going?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

yea drop it down then swing it to the left.

then read your owners manual.
the part aboot transporting.

then a lot of guys leave the heater/defroster on hot fan high/med then control thee temp in the cab by opening and closing windows.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Or buy a Cummings.....no snowplow prep and I can run 70 MPH at 40° and it never gets above 220ish.


----------



## plowflowmaster (Oct 18, 2016)

If your interested, we do have a product that helps solve that problem. www.plowflowmaster.com Check it out.


----------



## NEhomer (Dec 3, 2016)

Well add me to the list of those with a new fan clutch. Not only was my stock clutch standard, it was very weak. Installed the heavy duty one and all's well. Temp holds just fine even with the heat turned off.


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

grandview said:


> As some as you said overheating with plow ,Chevy.


Another intelligent post from grandview


----------



## 2WHEELGNNR (Jan 6, 2014)

what did you every do about this/solve it. I have same sorta issues as I dont overheat but the ambient temp in the engine bay climbs into 90's. all my engine guages are ok and I dont change much from normal operating temps but I would like to increase airflow to the radiator to help as it may ok for now but one day it wont and I will overheat... Im sure.
'12 Ford F150 FX4 with Fisher HT MMII.


----------



## 2WHEELGNNR (Jan 6, 2014)

I saw a air foil made by flowmaster that helps direct air but its sorta expensive. I may fab one up. its like 140 bucks.


----------

